# looking for 2 ferrets



## Yash (May 11, 2009)

either 2 hobs or jills preferably kits
around Coventry area if possible

thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hey I'd suggest checking out the ad sites.

I am too looking for a hob kit, I've been looking for a while... contacted at least 20 people so far and they get reserved SO quick.

Try:
pets4homes.co.uk
preloved.co.uk
ukclassifieds.co.uk
adtrader.co.uk
uk.freeads.net

Good luck.


----------



## rozie26 (Apr 15, 2009)

hi there sorry to hear your trouble finding fuzzies,im in kent and have three jills ready to give birth in the next week or so,iv also booked myself a black hob kit whos not ready for another 2 weeks.depending on how far you want to travel etc check all small animal classifieds daily someone will have kits still waiting for good homes im sure
good luck in your search!!!


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

I live in portsmouth and it took me ages to find some ferrets. Got myself 2 jills about 3 weeks go that i'm having speyed I traveled over an hour away to get them then will start looking for a polecat hob kit.


----------

